# My meager Joy!



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

I reorganized everything into what I think is a better setup. 
I changed my main viewing listening room to my bedroom. 
Putting my better speakers with my better display and having a 6.1 setup there rather than two 5.1's.
Front of the room.










Back of the room.. The rear center is behind the "stop the glare!" curtain I put over the window bay.. 









And now my simplified attic theater, 4 speakers (no center?!? gasp!) 
Klipsch for the main L/R, Advent babyIII's in the rear, I know bad photography.. but it's still fun to watch a movie on a 90" screen every once and a while... hmm should've taken photos with pics on the screens!! DOH!









Man do I hate renting... this was my last space!!










Also and I feel bad about this but my photo host requires me to link the photos back to the host , so this is just a link to the rest of my hosted photos to fulfill that req (Not spam!)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice little cozy pad you got yourself. 

You can use the Home Theater Photos area to host your pics if you want.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Awesome! Will do in the future!


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

It's pretty cool, I've seen a lot worse. Are they 6 string basses I see?
Well have to start a thread in the Pro forum for piccys of peoples instruments.

be honest, if you weren't renting would you be torn between a dedicated home theatre and a dedicated music studio?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

drf said:


> It's pretty cool, I've seen a lot worse. Are they 6 string basses I see?
> Well have to start a thread in the Pro forum for piccys of peoples instruments.
> 
> be honest, if you weren't renting would you be torn between a dedicated home theatre and a dedicated music studio?


Yup yes and definately. I have seen and certainly heard worse myself. Can you say all in one box ht systems.. :hush: ewwwww... Those are my two main basses, both sixers, the one on the left is a frettless (with cheater lines) and the right is my fretted... I also have a early 80's Zeta 4string with piezo pickups.. 
And you are absolutely right about the studio vs theater! Actually the other half of the attic (where the projector is) is where I've set up my recording gear.... I'm fortunate to have the only access to the attic from my room. The basses are leaned against the attic door which is insulated and then fabric covered to keep sound upstairs for the most part :huh:


----------

